# Czar 6 months Day at my Mom's



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Czar sniffin his lil toy









A LiL Closer View..look dad grass









BaLLinnNNnnnnn


















Dad I'm tired lets go Home


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice chocolate red =D


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looking good.
love his color!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG he's gettin big! Looking great as usual


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG that is not little baby Czar loll ...... he is sooooooooo adorable, David he looks GREAT!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> OMG that is not little baby Czar loll ...... he is sooooooooo adorable, David he looks GREAT!


Nope its not little baby czar anymore lol thats for sure. Thanks ronnie and all for the compliments and replies


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

$10 to anyone who will lick that ball!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's looking great!I love his shiny coat!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't wait to see him next year he's gunna be huge like Dosia


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I love chocolate pups! Czar is so handsome.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Czar is drop dead HANDSOME!!!!!!!! he looks like my first pit Monroe!



NinaThePitbull said:


> $10 to anyone who will lick that ball!


Riley just said she'd totally take that challenge!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Czar is looking good as always. He is getting big!!

How much does he weigh now?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Czar is looking good as always. He is getting big!!
> 
> How much does he weigh now?


42pds hes getting big..I'm waiting on him to start fillin out soon...I ran into a buddy of my cousin who was walking his dog which was a apbt at 2 years old and czar was almost as big as him


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i wonder if sativa will weigh in the low 40's at 6 months. she weighed 30 @ 4 months.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

he's so cute  i was wonderin when his 6 month pics were comin  

p.s.- i love you sweet heart but u needa come here so i can show u how that harness works  i promise i'll be nice.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> he's so cute  i was wonderin when his 6 month pics were comin
> 
> p.s.- i love you sweet heart but u needa come here so i can show u how that harness works  i promise i'll be nice.


up:up::woof::hug:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Czar said:


> up:up::woof::hug:


ahahahaha  its all good.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

42 lbs?!! Dang man he's gonna be a solid boy! He's lookin great.. Keep up the good work, DAD


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice, looks good


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol thanks all for viewing and commenting..czar loves the replies he told me :-O


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> lol thanks all for viewing and commenting..czar loves the replies he told me :-O


:rofl::rofl: I bet he's runnin around like he's king  

So when you gunna send him over to play with the boys


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

anytime kg..I"m sure they'd have a blast


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I bet he'd love the pool


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yea I think so..he likes water for the most part...poool partyyyyy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> yea I think so..he likes water for the most part...poool partyyyyy


 YEA GP POOL PARTY  :woof:


----------

